# heart and liver with noble muscadine



## Sirs (Dec 8, 2010)

Just cooked some deer heart and liver with onions and fried potatoes with onions and had 2 glasses of noble muscadine mixed with 7 up talk about yummy oh man words can not describe don't know whats better the wine or the meat


----------

